# A Bloody Good Day . . .



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2015)

I felled 17 beauties today here's a few pics.....





















I'm going back in tomorrow and fall some more while the getting is good. I also stumbled across this standing dead bois d' arc. I couyld tell it's been there a good long while. . . . .






I topped it to see how bright the yellow is. When a standing dead bois d' arc is this dark inside, it's ancient man it's been there no telling how long. i don't think that's heart rot per se, I think this tree was struck by lightning in 1837. Not 100% sure about the year. 




It was a good day but I am bummed out about one thing. I rarely pinch a saw and even more rarely do I get a hanger. Well, I hung two trees today and had to leave a bar and chain pinched in the last one. Man I'm losing my touch.

one thing I DID do successfully though, some time back barber chairs were being discussed and I said next opportunity I got I'd cause a barber cahir intentionally, and I happened along the perfect tree to do it. One that I was sure I could make do it, but that didn't have so much energy in it that it would take my head off. I'll post it under a separate thread later so it will get indexed better.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome color in those Kevin !!!!! Looking forward to a chunk ! The Honey Locust burl arrived cpl days ago .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 17, 2015)

That's a great looking bunch of trees! I spun a little of your magic flaming stuff today, but I didn't get it finished... It's beautiful wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 17, 2015)

PRIMO STUFF KEVIN

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 17, 2015)

Helluva day!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2015)

NICE trees and days work- speakin of that I know some one that is tired this evening.................


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 17, 2015)

Whew - Good day Kevin! You need to buy them beatles a beer - They've been hard at work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 17, 2015)

Productive day for sure! I assume you will bring them home another day?


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice stuff! Those are some pretty sweet trees! I need to make a trade with you for a nice chunk of some of that stuff!


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh my! When you put that stuff on the market I'd surely like to be in line for a chunk or couple.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2015)

Way cool Kevin, exceptional color in those.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 17, 2015)

That is some crazy looking stuff! The red is so vibrant


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 17, 2015)

Great looking logs! I started turning that piece I traded for today and it split on the drive end. I glued it back together and we shall see tomorrow. Fingers crossed.
Oh don't sweat getting your bar pinched. I hear it happens when you are over the hill.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice....real nice.

The dead tree, what's the allure on that one? Is the yellow saught after?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice....real nice.
> 
> The dead tree, what's the allure on that one? Is the yellow saught after?




I guess it depends on your definition of "saught".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 17, 2015)

Do people want it? I know I'm lost in all things logging.
Or were you just pointing out how old it was?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2015)

Incredible looking stuff Kevin! Hopefully you'll cut of that into boards, I'd like to get my grubby little hands on some. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gvwp (Jan 17, 2015)

Another nice batch Kevin! That 3rd picture is just incredible! Those beetles must take steroids down there or something. Beautiful stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don R (Jan 17, 2015)

Are you going to mill some of it into thin boards for scrolling???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 17, 2015)

I just can't believe how long and straight those boxelder trees are! Around here it seems like they have a multiple crotch 3 to 5' off the ground. We don't get a lot of straight grained wood out of them but we get some narly looking stuff. I just wish it had that much red in it.
Great day indeed you lucky little leprechaun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 17, 2015)

Woooowwwww qwweeeeee


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 17, 2015)

Opps there goes another rubber tree. Sorry the song just came to my mind seeing another FBE tree on the ground. Nice haul!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Productive day for sure! I assume you will bring them home another day?



Today. But dang it's 35 out there - I wonder if I use one of my calls maybe the trees will fly in . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Do people want it? I know I'm lost in all things logging.
> Or were you just pointing out how old it was?



Bois d' Arc is highly sought after by the call makers. Especially anything unusual. I left it long like that so I can pull it out of the ground and maybe find that the stuff below ground has something unique. We don't get mineral stain here but maybe it's unusually dark or something.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Today. But dang it's 35 out there - I wonder if I use one of my calls maybe the trees will fly in . . . . . .


35 DEGREES HELL US YANKS WOULD HAVE SHORTS ON OUT THERE

Reactions: Agree 9 | Funny 1


----------

